# We Lost Our Beautiful Simon



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

As much as I hate the way this story ends, I tell it here because I want everyone to meet Simon and see what a wonderful, sweet dog he was, and "son" to me and my wife.

Simon was a cute, shy, curious, clever puppy when came to us at 9-weeks old from Malagold Goldens. As a puppy he must have sensed that we were the type of parents that would do anything to keep him happy and healthy. After all, our first beautiful golden, Paul, had cancer and we stuck with him through 2 years of treatments, ups and downs, and constant visits to the vet hospital and never gave up until he told us it was time to go to the bridge.

So, as a puppy our little Simon had all kinds of fun with medical problems: he swallowed a sweat wrist band WHOLE, which days later resulted in a twisted intestinal track and surgery. He flew through and recovered perfectly. A year later he ate an oral thermometer, battery and all. Fortunately, the vet put a drop of something in his eye and he vomited up the wreckage without incident, though he looked so pitiful.

But, those are just some of the things our golden puppies will do to entertain themselves and drive us crazy.

Simon grew up to be the cutest, silliest and most entertaining golden dog on the planet. He literally loved everyone and everything in his life. During his many walks around the block our neighbors would come out of their homes to say hello or have their children pet and play with Simon. During his entire life he never once growled at anyone or showed a nanosecond of aggression. In fact, he only barked when he was happy! If someone rang our doorbell he would make a funny vocal sound, grab his nearest toy and run to the door to serve as part of the greeting party.

Three weeks ago our Simon was having a super-normal Saturday. He ate, played, slept, followed us around, rolled around in the yard and wagged his tail when a neighbor said hello. At 5p we decided to go indoors, but noticed Simon wasn't getting up. At first I thought he was being silly and wanted attention, but then I walked over to him and immediately noticed something terribly wrong: he had gone to the bathroom while laying in place, and his tongue and gums where completely pale grey.

We rushed him downtown to his vet hospital where things went from bad to worse in a hurry. His rate rate was elevated and he was completely anemic. Our sweet, innocent, loving Simon had a cancer of the spleen called hemangiosarcoma and the tumor had ruptured. His entire abdomen was full of blood. The oncologist on-call told us that surgery was possible, but given the size of the tumor and the blood loss that it was almost certain that the cancer had already metastasized to other organs. And, surgery plus chemo or radiation would likely only extend his life another 2 weeks to 3 months. I was crying so hard that I couldn't see and I couldn't think. Just as I was about to say that surgery would be unfair to Simon he started going into arrest. He was not in pain, but clearly having a hard time breathing. As much as it hurt we gave permission to euthanize our golden boy and release him to a better life. From the time we discovered he couldn't get up from the lawn to his passing only 75-minutes had passed. He died at the age of 11 years, 4 months.

As so many of you know, losing a pet is such a hard reality to deal with. I can't escape the emotions of feeling sorry for Simon, being angry at God or whoever, feeling guilty I didn't notice something earlier, guilty that maybe Simon would have wanted the surgery so that he could spend more time with us and say goodbye under "better" circumstances. I can't get the image of him breathing so hard on that hospital table. The pain I'm feeling is both emotional and physical. It hurts to come home and not see his smiling face. It hurts to no cuddle with him on the couch. It hurts to not hear his deep sigh right before going to sleep for the night.

So, this is my first post. I hope everyone enjoys the pictures of Simon and know him for the wonderful, loving and beautiful son that we had the pleasure of sharing our lives with.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a beautiful beautiful boy Simon was! And it sounds as though he had a wonderful life with the perfect doggy parents.

I am so so sorry for your loss of such a wonderful boy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry  He was/is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Simon


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

it is so hard and you expressed the feelings we've had well . You gave Simon a great life...how old was he?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss...what handsome boy...


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

spruce said:


> it is so hard and you expressed the feelings we've had well . You gave Simon a great life...how old was he?


He was 11-years, 4 months young


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He was a handsome boy!.RIP Simon!.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

What a lovely and well written story of your dear Simon.........so sorry for your loss. 

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie
Amanda 1994-2007 rest in peace


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Simon was a beautiful dog, and he had a wonderful life with you. I know the pain of losing a dog so suddenly to cancer, as we lost our boy Gage under similar circumstances in January. Gage was around 12 years old. Godspeed, sweet Simon.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

My heart grieves with you over the loss of your fur son. We too lost our girl who had just turned 10 to hemangiocarimona. We were able to buy a little time by emergency surgery to remove the spleen but a short 5 weeks later another fatal bleed started and we had to free our girl of pain by releasing her to the bridge. We too were in a state of shock and ached with saddness at our loss. We then moved on to feelings of anger that cancer can be so devastating to these wonderful pets. That was followed by emptiness, which was eventually filled with a new puppy that drove us nuts (and still does at times). We now look back on the girl we lost with fond memories and traces of hurt. She'll be forever in our hearts, just as yours will reside in your hearts. Take care dear friend and family...it's a long slow road to healing that you must travel...but you will heal in time.


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry about your loss...your story had me in tears, for it wasn't to long ago my Hunter went to the bridge and that still hurts. RIP Simon


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I too am sorry for your pain...I have tears on my cheeks as I type this, it seems the pain we feel when we say goodbye to a golden never goes away. I said goodbye to my heartdog more than 10 years ago and still think of him everyday. Thank-you for sharing your story and know that you are among golden lovers that understand all to well how you are feeling. Treasure the memories of Simon and know that he will always remain in your heart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry you lost your Simon. He looks a lot like my Tucker. Hugs to you and your family...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I know it is hard, stay here for support. And welcome to the forum even if under such awful circumstances.

Run free Simon!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I too am very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful son 'Simon'. I know how hard it is and the description of your feelings so familiar to me. I lost my beautiful Meg in January and it's so hard. Still find it hard to believe I discuss her in the past tense! Through this forum I keep her memory alive. I have still been able to feel involved in the beautiful land of goldens and have met some great people who have helped me enormously. I hope you stick around and enjoy the forum, only sorry that you found us under such unhappy circumstances. Just remember he had a beautiful life with you and sounded like one very happy contented dog. RIP Dear Son x


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm also so very sorry for the sudden loss of such wonderful boy. Thank you for sharing your story with us--we all grieve with you.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Simon was a gorgeous boy and you're right he has the sweetest face. I have lost two dogs in my lifetime. It was many years since the last one left before I got Pippa. I struggled with "do I want to go through the loss and pain again" feelings when considering getting my Golden. My last dog died at a year and a half old very suddenly. She was playing in the yard and just dropped. We rushed her to the vet and they thought she had maybe been stung by a bee and was having a reaction. They gave her a shot of adrenaline which helped a bit but by the next day she still wasn't moving or able to eat or drink. It turned out to be a severe and rare form of pancreatitis which she was hospitalized for for about 4 days before she passed. I think the loss is greater when it's sudden and completely unexpected. Know that time will make things easier.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy. We lost Ginny under very similar circumstances, and although I know we did the right thing letting her go to the bridge, there is not a day passes that i wish i could turn the clock back for one more hug. 

Keep Simon's memory close in your heart, and the day will come, maybe not tomorrow or next month, but one day you will remember Simon with a smile and remember the special times you had with him. He was such a handsome looking boy.

Run free from pain, play hard and sleep softly Simon


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That was such a touching story. It sounds like Simon had a wonderful life with you and your wife. I've never lost a dog as an adult. My boy Alex is 12 yrs and I'm dreading for that day. Simon is in good company at the bridge.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Simon. Thank you so much for sharing him with us. I know the pain that you are feeling having lost my first golden Kody...my heart dog...to lymphoma. I had to let him go a little over 3 years ago at 11 years old. Simon knows that you gave him the best life ever and that the choices you made for him were out of pure love. Please stick around and share more pictures and stories of your boy with us if you feel up to it. I know how much it helped me to surround myself with those who understood my grief...perhaps it will give you some comfort as well.

Godspeed sweet angel Simon................


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

*We lost our Simon*

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my dog Oakley suddenly in February. He was only six. I cried and cried and cried for a long time. It gets better with time although that is hard for you to believe, I'm sure. Simon was lucky to have you as parents and I am sure you will be blessed with many other happy moments in your life. I believe what people say when they tell you that your pet would not want you to be sad. The best thing you can do for him and to remember the good times. God bless.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, this place is so full of love for goldens that it makes me cry. They are such special, beautiful animals that it's so hard to make sense of any suffering or pain they may endure.

Thanks to everyone for all of your words and support. It's so hard, but being here helps me to feel a little better and in perfect company.

Jazzy's Mom - could you please send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. I can see how Simon had become such a big part of your life. He was a very sweet looking boy. Thank you for sharing his life with us.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy who clearly gave you a lifetime of love. I am sorry for his loss. No matter how long they are with us, it is too short.

I hope that his memories bring you a smile, even through the tears.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Simon was a beautiful boy and I really like the story about him. He sounds like he was a joy for everyone to meet. We lost our Bailey to Hermangio Sarcoma in March although not as suddenly. I am very very sorry.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Thank You For Your Love~Godspeed


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*what A Beautiful Boy Simon Was. I Am So Sorry. I Knoaw How You Feel. On May 23 This Year My Golden Girl Kaycee Refused Breakfast And Thew Up Yellow Bile. The Dy Before She Had Been Running And Playing, Happy As A Lark. I Thought He Just Have A Virus That She Ha Had Bfore. Took Her To The Vet Aqnd He Found Alrge Mass In Her Lower Abdomn. E Did Eergency Srgery--iot Wa A Tumor Th Size Of A Sftball, A Extremelyrare Nd Called A Gastrointestional Stromal Tumor. He Had Neverseen One In Dogbefore--he Tumowas Diagnosed Thru Histopath Report. I Lost Her 48 Hours Later.*

*theing Is She Slept On Her Back Net To Me Every Night And I Rubbed And Scratched Her Tummy, Which Sheloved And I Had Never Felt Anything Different. She Had A Mal-formed Kidney- And An Enlarged Heart Chamber, So I Got Her A Total Geriactric Physical Each Year. She Had Had Heart And Kidney X-rays And Ultrasound In Nov And No Sign Of Tumor Then. In May It Was A Softball Size Tumor. *

*i Sti Can't Figure Out Wh I Never Felt That Tumor When I Wa Rubing Her Tummy Every Night. I Lost My Girl At 8 Years 9 Months 1 Week. How Well I Know The Feelings You Have.*


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. May his memories comfort you in the days to come.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful golden boy Simon was, we understand your pain and loss, most of us have an angel at the rainbow bridge. We all would love them to live forever. Thankyou for sharing his wonderful life with us. So sorry for your loss
RIP Sweet Simon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, am so very sorry for your loss. Simon was such a handsome guy and looks so very loved. You wrote a beautiful, loved filled tribute to him. I think you will find lots of support here with many shoulders to lean/cry on and ears ready to listen. Bless you and your family.... Simon knew how loved he was and will be with you always in spirit. Bless you too Simon and play hard at the bridge sweet boy.

Hugs, 
Betty


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of you're beautiful boy Simon.

RIP Sweet Boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Simon is a beautiful golden, and I am sorry for your loss of such a friendly, loving family member. I lost two goldens, Joplin and Raleigh, to hemangiosarcoma, and have come to fear it greatly. I am glad for Simon that he spent his days so clearly, dearly loved. Thanks for sharing his story.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

You wrote such a beautiful loving story about your Simon. I feel like I knew him too. I hope the days ahead are filled with good memories of your sweet Simon. Condolences from Ontario and many hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your loss of Simon. The last 75 minutes of his life may not been exactly how we all want them to end but you did all you could and he knew he was being helped all the way to the end. I too just lost an 8 year Golden to hemangiosarcoma of the heart only 3 weeks ago. This is a terrrible condition that are Golden loved ones seem to be prone to. Simon was so loved and taken care by you. He will always be with you in your heart and soul.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am truly sorry for the loss of your beloved boy...please forgive yourself, you did all you could for Simon! My beautiful foundation gal Bobbie passed much the same way as Simon. Although It was shocking and sudden I now can be thankful she didn't suffer ...she passed 5 yrs ago on Nov 23...just shy of her 12th birthday. They never truly leave us as*...w**hat we have once enjoyed we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes a part of us...Helen Keller

*Godspeed Simon...he was truly a beauty*
*


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear you lost your boy Simon so quickly and unexpectedly. He was beautiful and obviously very much loved. RIP dear Simon


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simon*

I am so very sorry about your boy Simon.
He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure he knows how much you loved him.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

First of all, what a beautiful tribute your wrote about Simon. I could feel your love for him and the wonderful happy memories he brought to you and your family. I can totally relate to your feelings which are normal and hopefully, time will heal you, although you will never forget him. Cherish those happy memories and the time you had with him. We too lost our girl Sierra in March from cancer, and had to make the decision to let her go in peace. We also second guessed if we were doing the right thing because we wanted her here longer with us, but sometimes we have to do what is best for them. Simon is now running free at the bridge with no pain and he was lucky to have a great family with so much love for him. Run free sweet Simon.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Simon. He was such a beautiful boy. As I read your tribute to him, my heart ached...especially when you wrote you found him in the yard with the gray tongue. My Cody, who passed away back in March this year, suffered from pneumothrax and he couldn't breathe...and when I found him on our bed that morning, his tongue was blue-grayish. We rushed to the hospital but he also was dealing with the late stage liver failure at the same time. He could not recover from all the insult so we had to let him go. I know exactly how you feel. I am very sorry. I know how much you miss your Simon. Goldens are such beautiful kind-hearted angels. They leave us too soon. He'll be waiting for you at the bridge. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I wish it was under better circumstances. Simon sounds like he had a wonderful life with wonderful parents. That's all we can give them for as long as we have them.

And never doubt that you were wonderful parents right up until the end putting his quality of ahead of your feelings.

RIP Simon


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I read your post as tears poured down my face. I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Simon. We lose way too many goldens to that horrible cancer. 
He was so very beautiful.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Your post really brought tears to my eyes. I can "feel" the sense of loss thru your words. I am so sorry that you lost your sweet boy. It really sounds like he was a beautiful, sweet soul. Thank you for posting about him. They are definitely not forgotten, and we must treasure the love and joy they lend us while they are with us. (((HUGS))) to you both in the days ahead!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Please continue to participate on this board. We would love to hear more about Simon and Paul.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

thank you for sharing the beautiful tribute you wrote about simon. he sounded like a great friend. he will be missed. rest well sweet boy.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

Gosh, I am so sorry to hear about Simon... got me all torn up over here... I know how hard it is... Mollie girl was the most amazing dog, Id ever met... and the day she went was one of the hardest days Ive EVER had! Im so so sorry... he is so beautiful! I know not all believe- but I believe that truly beloved pets wait for us in heavens wings... I believe dear Simon is up there healthy and happy as can be... waggin his tail and runnin around with no pain! I understand the pain and anger... do not blame yourself... it wasnt your fault. It is all a part of life as awful as it sometimes is. God Bless you and hang in there! If I can help, let me know ((((HUGGS))))


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((((((big hugs))))))))))))))

So sorry for your loss of Simon 

You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Wishing there was something I could say to ease your pain  
I so know the hearbreak you are going thru, please know you are not alone, we are here for you, and would love to hear all about Simon. All the good times, and great pics of him 

RIP Sweet Simon, play hard with the Bridge kids.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome but I am sorry you had to find us under these circumstances but I am glad you did because most of us have been thru this and can relate to the pain you are going thru. 
You gave a very beautiful and loving tribute to Simon. I am sure he is smiling down from the bridge knowing that the love you shared is still felt and will be furever. Try not to remember the last day but the 12 years you shared your lives together. 
Run Free Sweet Simon...


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your beloved Simon. What a handsome boy he was. Just know that he is waiting patiently at the Bridge, playing with all of our pups, until he can be reunited with you and your wife again.

I'm sorry that you found the forum under such sad circumstances, but I hope you will stick around.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

If Simon could whisper to you, I'm sure this is what he'd say....

"As I walk across your heart and find my place to stay, nearer to you I will be 
and never go away"​


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful son....


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

The pain never ends it just softens. That's why we all understand. I too am crying with you!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. I've sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Simon, what a sweet handsome boy he was.


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to lose Simon. We lost our golden girl "Chelsey" Sept. 2, 2007 under the exact same circumstances so I know how you are feeling. Take comfort in knowing he was loved a lot.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss. What a handsome fellow. It sounds like he was one wonderful dog. Rest in peace sweet Simon.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome. I am sorry for your loss , Simon is a very beautiful boy and I love his name. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your baby was beautiful.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry foor your loss, they NEVER stay with us long enough. Thank you so much for sharing your story of his life with you. I feel as though I got to know this beautiful boy intimately.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I wish our animals could all stay with us much longer than they do, but they are a blessing to our lives, as I see your beautiful dog was to you.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

I too am sorry for your loss, just makes me more thankful for the time I get to be with my Takoda & Grace. No matter how long they live, we miss them just as much, Simon was a beautiful son. God Bless you and your wife. Run, play enjoy the bridge Simon!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a gorgeous boy. 

R.I.P. Simon


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry to learn about your loss of Simon. He was such a handsome boy! Your tribute to Simon is beautiful! I could feel your love for Simon and your sorrow while reading it. Rest in Peace sweet Simon, and run free with all our other friends at the bridge.


----------



## finnegan (Dec 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, losing a beloved pet is one of the hardest things to go through. Try to remember all of the laughs and good times you had with Simon.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

My heart breaks along with yours... what a beautiful boy Simon was and such a touching story you tell. Your Simon in in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I know what you're going through but think of how good he was for you and how good you were for him.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry too to hear about Simon. I know your grief firsthand as we lost our Dusty not a month ago and we still shed tears. Know that your profound love for him allowed you to do the right thing for him no matter how much it hurts now. It does get better with each passing day, but they will always remain in our hearts. Know that your beautiful Simon is playing pain free at the bridge with all our other "kids" waiting for the day you meet again and spend eternity together.
God speed sweet Simon.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Simon. I know your pain of losing a precious dog to cancer, I lost my Daisy to cancer in 2007. You did what was best for him by letting him go, it sounds like he lived a wonderful life. My thoughts are with you tonight.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I just lost my GQ of 10 years the same way - out of nowhere his spleen ruptured - the vet gave him 50/50 that it may not have been cancerous so I did the surgery , when the biospy came back it was in fact, cancer - I thought Id atleast have a few months with him and was supposed to get him home tonight - but he died this morning in cardiac arrest - with strangers, my heart aches - for you as well.....Im lost


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

ggdenny said:


> Wow, this place is so full of love for goldens that it makes me cry. They are such special, beautiful animals that it's so hard to make sense of any suffering or pain they may endure.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all of your words and support. It's so hard, but being here helps me to feel a little better and in perfect company.
> 
> Jazzy's Mom - could you please send me an email at [email protected]


 So sorry for your tragic loss. Goldens are like little angels on earth who leave pawprints on your heart forever. I can't imagine what you're going through, but know I'd be devastated. I can't even bear to think about it. Rest gently, sweet Simon....

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Simon. We recently lost our 8 year old boy, Buddy, to cancer and even though we were able to spend 3 months more with him after his diagnosis, the day he passed was one of the saddest days in our family. 

What I know for sure about Golden's is that they are absolutely positive that they are loved every moment, of every day. They bring joy and companionship to their families and everyone they meet. On the first day we brought our boy home to live with us, he made friends with all of our neighbors and spent the next 8 years making sure that they knew he was as excited to see them, as he was us. When he passed, all of our neighbors were crying with us as they too lost one of their best friends.

Keep remembering all of the joy and happiness that Simon brought to you and remember, you brought the same to him. He knew he was loved.

Cindy


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

What a beautiful boy Simon was! And what a lovely and loving tribute to him! 
Godspeed, sweet Simon!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My heart just broke reading this. I'm so sorry about your loss, Simon was a beautiful boy. I recently lost my girl Carmella to suspected lymphoma, and it's just amazing how quickly they can go. She was romping around and playing and eating, and a week later she was gone.

Every day the pain is a little less, but not a day goes by that I don't look at her picture and think about all the wonderful times we had. 

Goldens are such a gift; it's just a shame they can't live as long as us.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He looks like he was a wonderful dog. I love his face. Very pretty and intelligent looking.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*so Sorry*

So very sorry about Simon.
He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. But thank you for taking time to tell us all about him and show us his beautiful face. I hope you will share more about him with everyone when you can.

Hugs,


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. He was such as great looking boy. I just went through the same thing, only with one of my cats. I know how much it hurts, but Simon had an amazing life.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, Simon was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

RIP Simon.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Much love to you. I know so well how you are feeling. I too lost my sweet baby and miss him terribly. I guess the pain will eventually fade (that is what they tell me) but the sweet memories and love you feel will stay strong forever. Godspeed sweet Simon. My Champy welcomes you to the bridge.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

My dearly departed Jean-Luc passed away also from a tumor of the spleen. The vet had warned me that if it did rupture that he could bleed to death. 

However.... Jean-luc got to where he simply wouldn't eat.... I was even hand feeding him baby food at the end.... the tumor never ruptured but in the end he quit eating even the baby food. I had no choice but to put him to sleep. 

Jean-luc was 17 years old.


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

I am SO sorry - I lost my baby 11/24/08 to HSA (Hemangiosarcoma) and not sure why I have even been on the internet maybe looking for other Golden parents for support maybe even looking for to ber reincarnated by finding a rescue
- we cremated her Friday and I am lost without her 

I do so feel for you and know the pain and just wanted to share you are not alone ............ my Runt was only 7


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry. He is a beautiful boy.


----------

